# My F150



## BannedF150 (Dec 10, 2008)

06 F150 5.4L 24v V8. Bone stock.........for now


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice ! Its a Beast ! V8 , burble burble. But can it take a corner lol


----------



## BannedF150 (Dec 10, 2008)

not concerned about taking corners.


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Ill race you both! Yes, it's a V8.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You can just drive over corners in it. My brother has a Quad Steer GMC Sierra, thats an awsome truck.

Like yours dude.


----------



## BannedF150 (Dec 10, 2008)

jdoria, what is your process for cleaning your engine?


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Believe ti or not, foam wash with brushes and a sponge. Should it ever get dirty, a diluted degreaser.

Finish with Chemical Guys Silk Shine. Wipe dry.

Here are a few.


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

The 12 cylinder BMW is a customer car.


----------



## BannedF150 (Dec 10, 2008)

do you mask off any electrical components? PCM, alternator, fuse box, ignition wires etc...


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Never. The cars are factory warrantied! Let the dealer come get it if I damage it..

All true, but really... In 20+ years, I have never caused damage to an engine by spraying water on it.


----------



## BannedF150 (Dec 10, 2008)

My 5.4 is relatively clean but after the winter grind, it will for sure need it.


----------

